# Most overpriced bike related product?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

The other day I bought myself a cone shaped Controltech carbon spacer for $35, and with a little effort I managed to fit it to the headset. The inside of the spacer looked fairly rough and not that well made, though. Just when I finished tweaking the stem, etc., the Boss came home and she bought a new cooking pan that day for like $12. And it appeared to be a quite well made product. It hit me that the friggin spacer for $35 has got to be way overpriced ... (not to mention the titanium spacers that I have seen at $50 a piece). 

So, what in your experience has been the most overpriced bike related product, considering the cost of materials, the complexity of production and utility, etc.? 

PS: I am not really complaining but I am just curious. I know I am a sucker for overprised bike stuff anyways...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Assos*



elviento said:


> So, what in your experience has been the most overpriced bike related product, considering the cost of materials, the complexity of production and utility, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> > Is lycra really that expensive?


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Anything carbon*

I can't see the importance to non professionals to have carbon.Especially bottle cages.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Check out the cost/complexity of Sidi bike shoes, then check out the cost/complexity of Sidi motorcycle boots. I feel we may be subsidising our faster bretheren............


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

I think it is all overpriced, isn't it?


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Bottled Air and Light*

Consumables like
threaded CO2 cartridges, tubes, chamois creme etc.
Oh, and then there are $600 bike lights.

Michael
---------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*chainring washers...*



elviento said:


> ...So, what in your experience has been the most overpriced bike related product, considering the cost of materials, the complexity of production and utility, etc.?QUOTE]
> 
> I had a chainline problem once and bought 5 of those thin, brass washers to go in between my small chainring and the spider... $1 each. You had to be there, but I'm looking at the guy thinking that he's joking... I mean, it was like $0.0001 worth of metal!
> 
> Yeah, I bought them...


----------



## GiantNigel (Apr 15, 2005)

*Agreed. Carbon fiber doodads.*



pedlfoot said:


> I can't see the importance to non professionals to have carbon.Especially bottle cages.


Don't get me wrong: I love carbon. That said, those carbon cages are bloody expensive. Do they look cool? Sure, but really now. Colorado Cyclist is selling a Campy Record (!) carbon cage with a dedicated (and "classy," they say) bottle for...$110. Think on that. $110 for a 21-ounce bottle and a cage. Many others sell for between $50 and $90. Ridiculous. Read this from the Col. Cyclist site and tell me this isn't a load of cack:

CAMPAGNOLO Record Carbon Cage & Bottle
The Record bottle holder is a carbon-fiber monocoque weighing just 18 g. The Record bottle holder is a fine example of the very high degree of know-how achieved in the field of composite materials and is distinguished by a brilliant bottle-retention system. The system is patented: a deliberate difference of just a few degrees between the support axis and the collar means that after the bottle has been completely inserted the carbon collar acts as a push spring that holds the bottle in its ideal position. Most of the carbon-fiber bottle holders weigh between just 30 and 40 g. The Record bottle holder is sold with a dedicated Campagnolo bottle with a sober and classy design but can also be used with other types of bottle. This Record bottle holder has an excellent design and is waiting to be fitted to the finest bicycles. RECORD™ water-bottle carrier monocoque carbon, supplied with water-bottle.
Weight: (Cage Only) 18g. 
Price $109.99 

Should read "This Record bottle holder has an excellent design and is waiting for the richest and dumbest suckers out there to buy it."

The carbon computer mount from FSA is a joke, too, for $30.

I'm all for cool and style, and don't mind spending money on my bike, but there HAS to be a limit to good sense and self-control.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

*How about this little do-dad*

It's a piece of plastic that's only about 1/2 inch in it's longest direction.
http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=30&SKU=DP9805
Campagnolo
10-speed cage insert, converts 9-speed Record front derailleur with cage cutouts (Fits 00-02 RE/CH10, also 02 CE/01 DA) (DP9805)
$10.99


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Ive got a list here so bear with me.

1) Anything Assos. I don't wear $200 dress pants, why would I wear $200 shorts?
2) Oakleys, pehaps if they didn't give so many away to the sponsored people, they could sell them for a reasonable price
3) Tires. Why can I get 4 tires for my car for $50 each and bike tires are also $50 each
4) 1 powerbar $1.49. Box of 12 granola bars $1.79
5) "Bike" Cleaner, hello, how about just some quality auto cleaner from VIP?
6) $500 dollar handlebar/stem combos.
7) $3500 aluminum bike frames............
8) Race entry fees (I remember when $15 got you a free T-shirt)

The list goes on, but those are my biggest gripes (Today).


----------



## rangerskip (Sep 22, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> elviento said:
> 
> 
> > ...So, what in your experience has been the most overpriced bike related product, considering the cost of materials, the complexity of production and utility, etc.?QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*The statement makes no sense. .*



pedlfoot said:


> I can't see the importance to non professionals to have carbon.Especially bottle cages.


The whole idea of pros sporting "bling" components is to SELL THEM TO THE PUBLIC at large. There would be no one manufacturing anything if it was just for pros, as they get their crap for free.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Items 3 down. ..*



onrhodes said:


> Ive got a list here so bear with me.
> 
> 3) Tires. Why can I get 4 tires for my car for $50 each and bike tires are also $50 each
> 4) 1 powerbar $1.49. Box of 12 granola bars $1.79
> ...



. .I'm with ya. However, Assos bibs are by far and away, IMO the best bib-short on the market, and I've had them ALL. I would NOT race in them though, as that could be a very expensive crash.

The Oakley M Pros, are pricey, but well worth the money to a lot of people including me.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

This one is a bit different, because it's such an odd item that very few people will need to order this, right?



Mel Erickson said:


> It's a piece of plastic that's only about 1/2 inch in it's longest direction.
> http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=30&SKU=DP9805
> Campagnolo
> 10-speed cage insert, converts 9-speed Record front derailleur with cage cutouts (Fits 00-02 RE/CH10, also 02 CE/01 DA) (DP9805)
> $10.99


----------



## Master Killer (Nov 1, 2005)

This whole cycling thing is overpriced. The more you pay, the less (weight) you get.  

Put a brand name on an accessory/component and it commands a premium. Put a Performance or Nashbar brand on the same thing and you get it at a discount and with a lower starting price to boot.

How about premium brake/shift cables, der. pulleys, $150+ saddles, lightweight brake calipers, Speedplays, Eggbeaters, and the Campy wine bottle opener?


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

Gasoline, hands down. I need it to get to races.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I just bought a $90 light weight Electrolux vacuum (especailly for vacuuming the carpeted stairs). As I was marbling at how well it is designed and works as it has a detachable mini vacuum as well... then came in my view my Aliante saddle on one of my bikes for almost $200... As I was lookin at the saddle I thought is this thing really worth two of these vacuums? After that revelation I promptly returned the saddle as it wasn't really doing much to moi rear end comfort anyho... $100 saddles are bad enough especially if you need more than ten of them...

I refuse to buy CF bottle cage though it is difficult to rationalize that statement after all that I spend on everything else bike related....


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe, but you didn't put any qualifiers on your question. The reason I posted it, though, is because I'm actually going to buy one. A tiny piece of plastic for over $10. Watch them charge me $5 for shipping, too! I'm saving up a couple of other purchases to reduce the shipping blow.


----------



## Dropped (Jan 22, 2003)

Tires and tubes. $5 for a ten cent piece of rubber? Bike tires that cost more than car tires? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Socks!!!!

$10 for flippin socks! I can get a 6-pack of white ones from a clothing store for the same price. Why can't the clothing store offer them in black?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

*Campy corkscrew*

$799 Campagnolo wine bottle opener.

https://secure1.nexternal.com/share...2=190986275&ProductID=810&Target=products.asp

Must be the Veloce version: http://www.branfordbike.com/gifts/gift3.html


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

onrhodes said:


> Ive got a list here so bear with me.
> 
> 3) Tires. Why can I get 4 tires for my car for $50 each and bike tires are also $50 each
> 
> The list goes on, but those are my biggest gripes (Today).


Look at the quality comparison there. I spend $250-$300 each for tires on my sports car. That's part of the reason I'm phasing out cars and getting back to cycling. Modding a bike is much cheaper than modding a car. After spending more than 10k in mods on the car last year, all the carbon I could dream of putting on a bike looks cheap! Granted, I won't experience a 12 sec 1/4 mile or 170 mph on my bike, though I argue the adrenaline rush is comparable.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Good list*



onrhodes said:


> Ive got a list here so bear with me.
> 
> 1) Anything Assos. I don't wear $200 dress pants, why would I wear $200 shorts?
> 2) Oakleys, pehaps if they didn't give so many away to the sponsored people, they could sell them for a reasonable price
> ...


Overpriced should be qualified somewhat. I see three categories
1. it's a somewhat essential item that's overpriced and users have little alternatives unless they have a machine shop with metal working tools, a garment shop, or a plastics die casting setup in their backyard. 
Shimano replacement chain pins are overpriced in this category. Ten speed stuff also. 
2. It's overpriced simply because it's got an Assos, Shimano, or other bike brand name attached to it. The users are psychologically and perhaps physically convinced the high price has bought them a superior and irreplacable product. Cheaper alternatives are available to those who have the ambition to search them out. 
Assos clothing is overpriced. I agree that comfort is paramount, but I've had $50 voler bibs last me many years, while Assos have their lycra wearing tissue thin in the same time. I've put who knows how many thousands of miles on $70 Santini bibs and wouldn't trade those used pair in for new Assos. For somebody used to wearing $20 bargain shorts or 20-year old wool shorts, sure, a pair of Assos might seem like a revelation. But shop around and you'll find competing brands just as comfortable and durable at half the price. 
Helmets. It seems like with more vents and lighter weight, manufacturers have to put LESS material into their product that still has the same foam padding. But suddenly the old $50 helmets now cost $150 just because OLN subscribers have seen their favorite rider wearing it. I've even heard people in these forums complaining that they bought a helmet only to be disappointed to see a new model come out, rendering their purchase obsolete. These are the type of people who probably shouldn't worry about wearing a helmet in the first place. 
Bike lights are a biggie in number two. The replacement bulbs that cost $5 at a lighting supply place suddenly cost $25 when they have a Niterider sticker on them and are being sold at a bike shop. 
The waterbottle batteries that can be bought at batteryspace.com for $50 suddenly costs $150 when it comes in a stealth black NiteRider bottle at Branfordbike.com.
Supplements are another overpriced item. They aren't worthless. They aren't all snakeoil. But again, shop around at proteinfactory.com and get as good or better stuff at half the price of colorado cyclist. 

3. It's nonessential hype allowing people with money to burn a place to burn it. 
Carbon bar/stem combos are firmly in this category. Cracked your handlebar? Now you have to replace two components. Want to change your position? Now you need to replace two components. Trying to sell the bike? Now you have to overprice the bike to recoup your money AND the number of potential buyers is limited to those who want the same bar/stem position as you. Carbon saddles apply here also. 

.


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Lbs*

The most expensive item in the world is anything unmarked at your LBS. "Hey man, just take one for todays ride" and a 50 freakin dollar pair of gloves later.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*carbon Sella Italia SLR saddles.*

I love them.They sit nicely on fast bikes and are super sexy.Usually get the double take while telling guys how much though,because you have to dig deep in the pockets.I'm having to sneek them in the house now because the wife is in the know about these jewels.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*Brooks Swift saddle.*

I want one... and the lugged steel Vanilla that holds it up off the ground. That makes it, what, a $4000 saddle?


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Helmets.*

I know, I know, "what's your head worth?"
But, seriously, aren't helmets basically styrofoam and plastic? So, my Giro Atmos was a bit overpriced. Remember TT fairings? I've got a Limar Crono I got off of eBay really cheap because the seller couldn't list correctly on his "no reserve" auction. These things are cheap, flimsy, plastic. I couldn't pass up a $20.00 bid for a $135.00 MSRP piece. Thats a bit overpriced too. Come to think of it, my .02 is overpriced so I'm slashing prices! Get my .02cents now, for the unbelievable, low, low price of .01 CENT! Hurry, operators are standing by.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Two nominees*

1 - any Ti cassette. Something like $2.50 per gram of weight saving over all-steel, performs no better and wears out quickly. 

2 - almost any "performance food". For example, the new Cliff Shot Bloks cost 5X per calorie compared to a Fig Newton, and Fig Newtons are pretty expensive cookies. The Cliff Shot Blok has no added nutritional value compared to the Newt, probably not as good.


----------



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

I cant see myself investing any large amount of money in the following

1. High priced cycling shoes. I dont walk in them, flashyness isnt important, I wouldnt even spend $200 on a pair of shoes for my own wedding. If there not uncomfortable, fit well 
that works for me. 

2. gels and energy bars. Honey-300 ml 4bucks. 1 power gel-2 bucks. Honey has 17 grams of carbs per 2 tbs. works for me. Various types of cheap but very tasty granola bars over any type of energy bar for a fraction of the price. 

3. I agree with the previous comments about the tires, no way a tiny piece of bike tire can cost more than a huge car tire. 

There is a large market for people who have deep pockets that can afford expensive gear so the market follows accordingly. What can you do. Ill keep buying my things on sale thank you very much.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

rangerskip said:


> Then again, when I was in Marin County, CA on vacation last week...


Next time, bring a bike and we'll ride. Tis the land of carbon cages and hot and cold running Cytomax...
Carbon head spacers, carbon bars, certain chain stay guards and Ksyrium wheels get my vote.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Define "over" priced*

I hate to be the whiny econ major here, but, stuff is expensive for a couple of reasons: Either because people buy it, or because they don't buy it. Buy it, I mean Assos: check out eBay. For some reason or another -- a combination of marketing and quality -- this stuff is "worth" every penny. If you buy an assos item, change your mind, and sell it on eBay, you'll get nearly retail for it. Don't buy it, that's the Campy bottle cage. It's pre-made as the gift for the cyclist with everything, because $100 isn't an enormous sum of money for those whose spouses can afford $5000 bikes, but it's still probably something nobody would buy for themselves. They charge $100 because why the hell not; they're not going to sell very many more at $60, because it's a useless little trinket ANYway.

Tyres are another funky thing. What's tough to understand in this age of technology is that the amount of raw materials in most objects has little to do with their selling price. R&D, maketing, reliability of repudation (would you trust untested brand X -- less than an inch of rubber at 50mph?), et al. Cheap car tyres are $50. As imetis said, sports car tyres can be $300 or more. One of those silly 22-inch bling wheelsets, with tyres, that SUVs often have can run $5000. Plus, it's clear that tyres have a LOT of profit built into the MSRP; Pro Races, etc, that are $50 at an lbs will always be $30-35 online -- 30% off! 

If I had $7500, I could buy an ultra-high-end bicycle, like a C50 with full Record and Zipp Z4 wheels and stuff. I could buy a middleweight sporbike (motorcycle), like a Yamaha R6. I could buy a low end, brand new car (Kia Rio). One weighs 15 pounds, one weighs 400, and one 3000. At some level, it does seem a little funky, but let me tell you: bike stuff is far cheaper than car stuff. 

I'm disgusted by how overpriced some of the bike gear is, too, but that's the case with any hobby good -- you can always make the excuse that you have an even HIGHER-end version of it, and perhaps SOMEONE will buy it. The point is to sell $1,000 bikes to those who want $1,000 bikes, but if someone is out there willing to spend $10,000 on THE RIGHT bike, you ought to give it to 'em.

All that said, what shocks me most is the botique stuff that doesn't do anything DIFFERENT but have a name on it. Especially the stuff that goes away when you use it.

If you rode 10 hours a week, and drank 1 cytomax bottle and ate 1 powerbar every hour what's that, like, $100 a month just on bike food?


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Guess I'd make you smile as I come home, on my Roubaix27 with 105 components, hitting 70km/h as I run through an 'S' bend under a railway bridge that has a blind entrance coming onto the road just past the bridge.

Is it an unsafe move?? Probably, but damn does it fee good going through there....

Rich


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*Keep it short*

I thought I'd list some specific over priced offenses. In my book, these would be things that offer no incremental performance increase and are expensive just for the sake of being expensive.

So let me give it a try:

Anything Assos- Assos stuff is guaranteed to last 1/2 the time of any other product on the market.
Those rediculous Campy bike cages. $109 for a piece of plastic.
Rudy Project / Oakley Sunglasses (why can I get a similar pair for free if I buy a carton of Merits. There's a reason that not even David Lee Roth wears these things any more.... they're fuglly!)
Easton EC90 Zero Carbon Seatpost ($219.95) this weighs 160 grams you can get one that weighs 260 grams for $39. Is 100 grams worth $180. How about you poop before you ride?
Chris King Hubs: $315 for the rear!
Campagnolo Chain Tool: $99.. Park makes a nice one for $29
Veloflex Tires: $50+ .... great feel ... lousy durability.

Sadly these are all mail order prices. Try going to your LBS for any of these things. Then the price doubles. Doesn't it make it hard to trust these guys when you know they are doubling the price... well that's a topic for different thread.

I've gotta go, I'm off to spend $8 for a 6 ounce bottle of oil for my chain.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Swift...*



fastfullback said:


> I want one... and the lugged steel Vanilla that holds it up off the ground. That makes it, what, a $4000 saddle?


Tell ya what...I'll give you$60 for the take-off Swift (that's what I bought one for, slightly used, a couple of years ago...money well-spent).

Seriously, I think tires are in the highly-overpriced category, but I don't know that they're "most" overpriced. Stems tend to be rather highly priced, IMO. 

Hmmm...brifters are waaay up there, and so is carbon, so I'd nominate carbon-based brifters as most overpriced.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Assos and Oakley are quality products*



KATZRKOL said:


> . .I'm with ya. However, Assos bibs are by far and away, IMO the best bib-short on the market, and I've had them ALL. I would NOT race in them though, as that could be a very expensive crash.
> 
> The Oakley M Pros, are pricey, but well worth the money to a lot of people including me.


no doubt about that. But way, way overpriced.


----------



## chipped teeth (Apr 18, 2005)

Erotomaniac said:


> I cant see myself investing any large amount of money in the following
> 
> 1. High priced cycling shoes. I dont walk in them, flashyness isnt important, I wouldnt even spend $200 on a pair of shoes for my own wedding. If there not uncomfortable, fit well
> that works for me.





Erotomaniac said:


> 3. I agree with the previous comments about the tires, no way a tiny piece of bike tire can cost more than a huge car tire.
> .


Cycling shoes might be your best dollar spent, if you spend enough time in them. The best scenery in the world sucks if your feet hurt, and $200 for a pair of shoes that fits well and lasts years is nothing. Contact points need to be comfortable. 

Tires have a lot going on- there's silk backing, at hundreds of threads per inch, a rubber compound that varies in stickiness (I know theres a better word) from top to sides, and the confidence you get from knowing that it won't fail on ya. There are plenty of cheap tires on the market, that work perfectly well for most riders, and last longer. No one said you need to put race tires on if you ride recreationally.

Most carbon small bits are silly expensive though. Way beyond the $1/gram ratio.


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

biknben said:


> Socks!!!!
> 
> $10 for flippin socks! I can get a 6-pack of white ones from a clothing store for the same price. Why can't the clothing store offer them in black?


 Try Target, they have coolmax socks in white and black for $6-7 for two pair.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll second (or third or forth) the suggestion that Campy Record Bottle Cages make me laugh. Thankfully i've never seen anyone using them.

I even bought an 8pc Record Group and I would never consider spending $110 on a bottle cage. I cringe at spending $20 each on them.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Argentius said:


> Tyres are another funky thing. What's tough to understand in this age of technology is that the amount of raw materials in most objects has little to do with their selling price. R&D, maketing, reliability of repudation (would you trust untested brand X -- less than an inch of rubber at 50mph?), et al. Cheap car tyres are $50. As imetis said, sports car tyres can be $300 or more. One of those silly 22-inch bling wheelsets, with tyres, that SUVs often have can run $5000. Plus, it's clear that tyres have a LOT of profit built into the MSRP; Pro Races, etc, that are $50 at an lbs will always be $30-35 online -- 30% off!


I have to just point out something that I see here. I don't want to get into a car vs. bike debate, but.....
Granted I do not race my car, but $50 car tires are not always "cheap" tires. I got some nice brand name 60,000 mile radial for $250 installed on my old Toyota Corrolla. That comes down to about 0.00416 ( 4/10th of a cent) a mile for $250. So lets say you buy $250 worth of tires for your bike. The rear bike tires I use can get about 2300 miles out of them. So 5 tires on the rear at $250 each for a hypothetical 11,500 miles equals 2 cents a mile. Granted the bike gets me in shape, sitting in a car doesn't so you can talk about the health benefits and saving money down the road that way. But My whole point is that a $50 bike tire seems expensive in relation to other things in the world.
I do see you point in that a "racing tire" for a bike is $50 while I "racing" tire for a car is substantially more.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I hear ya there. It does seem a bit of a "WOW" to pay $100 for 400 grams of bike rubber. I think your maths are pretty reasonable for all of that... but of course, my rain / training bike rocks $12 Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tyres.

For some reason (I don't know exactly why,) car tyres' price is directly proportional to the rim size ... 17- and 18- inch'ers are MUCH more expensive, even at the mid-grade.

I'm only 23, so it's odd to talk about the good ol' days, but my high school girlfriend's Geo got 45 mpg, gas was $.99 a gallon, and when we had to replace the tyres, it was $64. For all four of them. Yeah, that's $16 apiece on 12-inch (!) wheels.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Honey*



Erotomaniac said:


> 2. gels and energy bars. Honey-300 ml 4bucks. 1 power gel-2 bucks. Honey has 17 grams of carbs per 2 tbs. works for me. Various types of cheap but very tasty granola bars over any type of energy bar for a fraction of the price.
> 
> .


agreed on the honey.....I always laugh at people trying to fumble with the gel pouches while I whip out my shot flask of honey with secret added ingredients..ok...ok...added teaspoon of potassium chloride, tablespoon of water, and sometimes powerade mix to give it a fruity flavor.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*The hottest/newest thing at the moment*

Right now, it's anything, carbon, several years ago it was anything ti, and before that it was anything aluminum, and on and on...


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Related, but not exactly on the topic of the tread is Price Spread across Bike Related items. The spread between the cost of the bottom of line to cost of the top of line seems dispropotionate to most everything else. 

The most grievous example being bike lights:
Examples from the Performance Bike site:
Topeak® WhiteLite 
Regular Price: $14.99
Sale Price: $9.99 (That's 33% Off!)
Item #40-2171C
OR
NightRider Moab HID
Regular Price: $599.99
Sale Price: $569.99 (That's 5% Off!)
Item #40-2341C

Where cookware sets off Marshall fields have this kind of spread.
ALL-CLAD Copper Core 10 pc. Set
$1,079.99
OR
CUISINART Anodized 10 pc. Set
$149.99

A 57 times spread for bike lights and 5 times spread for cook sets.

I've being trying to justify a good lighting system, but I have to say, I struggle with this one.

Scot


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

There is something to be said for paying big money for items that will last a long time.

If durability is directly proportional to price...I'm cool with it. If an item is known to last twice as long as its competitors but costs twice the price, I'll cough it up.

I bought two pairs of Sidi shoes in '95 (Genius and Dominators). I remember thinking I was nutz spending $175 on each pair. That is about twice as much as I would consider paying for a casual shoe. 10 years later, I still use the Sidis on a regular basis. 

Many years ago I spent $110 on a CK Headset. Again, I remember trying to justify the purchase to myself. That same headset is now mounted on it's fourth frame. Put it on and forget about it. Perfect!!!!


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Brooks leather mudflap,$34.99 at Nashbar*

Came across it yesterday when I was looking for fenders for my wife's bike. The thing's a palm-sized piece of flat leather, and it costs half a B-17.
As much as I like Rivendell, I'd have to include their lugged stem on the list, too. Last time I looked it was $200.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Scot_Gore said:


> Related, but not exactly on the topic of the tread is Price Spread across Bike Related items. The spread between the cost of the bottom of line to cost of the top of line seems dispropotionate to most everything else.
> 
> The most grievous example being bike lights:
> Examples from the Performance Bike site:
> ...


 To be fair, don't try a dark road on the topeak white line. But as another poster tipped me off ( and again mentioned in this thread ) Batteryspace.com has great lighting systems for $100. A HID light add on will cost an additional $100. But that saves you $400!
Shopping smart is the name of the game, in everything. 
I always buy sports drink powder when it's 1/2 off. And honestly water out of the tap is pretty inexpensive. Cliff bars at costco are like $.87 each.

I lust after expensive frames, but couldn't bring myself to buy one. And after buying 5 bike frames in the past two and half years, I don't think one has been any faster under me than the next. More or less comfortable, harsh, stiff, flexy, lighter, yes. Faster, No.


----------



## jg150 (Sep 19, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> For example, the new Cliff Shot Bloks cost 5X per calorie compared to a Fig Newton, and *Fig Newtons are pretty expensive cookies*. The Cliff Shot Blok has no added nutritional value compared to the Newt, probably not as good.


AAAH, but that's where you're wrong, my friend. Fig Newtons are NOT cookies, they're cake and fruit!!! 


And I'm a big fan, by the way.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*you get what you pay for.*

biknben has a good point... I bought my Sidis for $130 (didn't like the buckle across my foot, went for the velcro straps) and didn't worry about it. My experiences with sporting goods and working in a sports store in college have convinced me that with certain things, i.e. those things closest to your body, you usually get what you pay for. I choke at the price of Assos bibs, I'm probably not buying any soon, but I bet they're nice. 

Re: overpriced, has anyone mentioned cleaners/lubes yet? I'm always amused how you can spend a lot for a tiny amount at a bike shop, or a little for lots at costco/target.


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

Performance car and bike tires suffer the same affliction with regard to longevity: Higher price = higher performance = softer rubber = shorter life. 
18" drag radials can't be compared to 12" 60k mile economy tires any more than Continental racing tires can be compared to the cheapies at Walmart.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey, you took mine! I was going to say someone should beat me with my $220 seatpost. 

Could I just say in my own defense that they don't make EC70 in no-setback? No comment on why it HAD to be carbon.

BUT..no apologies for the Chris King hubs on my mountain bike. Chris King parts keep you out of the bike shop.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Yep, you can definitely spend beaucoup $$$$...*

...on bike toys, and it's definitely a matter of opinion whether each of us needs any of that stuff. Just to give you a similar data point, try ski racing...I just paid $800 for a pair of Fischer World Cup SLs with bindings, and _that _ was pro form price, so I feel like I got a hell of a deal. Do I need them? Well, I think so, plus the other 8 pairs of race stock skis I have, the two pairs of boots, 3 pairs of poles, and more DH and slalom suits and body armor than I want to think about. 

I also have a 2002 Litespeed Tuscany, a 2004 Trek 5000, and a Trek mountain bike...plus 3 tennis rackets and all the effluvia that goes with those two pastimes. And yes...I have carbon fiber cages on the 5000 (cheapies on sale from Performance)! Do I feel bad about owning all this stuff? Hell no! Nobody _gave_ me any of these goodies (well...not completely true...Atomic sent me an identical replacement pair when I yard-saled my favorite pair of Super Gs a couple of winters back, which they didn't have to do), so I have a full time job to pay for all this good stuff, pay my mortgage, feed me and my wife, plus 2 horses and 5 cats. And if I _didn't_ have all these essentials, I'd probably be a couch potato, right? 

So my take is, go for it, bikies! You gotta have something, pawn the lawn furniture and don't look back. A new steed or the appropriate accoutrements might _not_ make you go faster, but it'll _definitely_ make you happier...


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

"I come not to save money, but to spend it..."


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Before we start comparing the cost of road bicycle tires to automobile tires consider what happens to a typical car tire inflated to 125 psi. The max psi of my Specialized tires is 125, but I know I could safely inflate them quite a bit higher if I wanted .


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*This spacer business.....*



elviento said:


> The other day I bought myself a cone shaped Controltech carbon spacer for $35, and with a little effort I managed to fit it to the headset. The inside of the spacer looked fairly rough and not that well made, though. Just when I finished tweaking the stem, etc., the Boss came home and she bought a new cooking pan that day for like $12. And it appeared to be a quite well made product. It hit me that the friggin spacer for $35 has got to be way overpriced ... (not to mention the titanium spacers that I have seen at $50 a piece).
> 
> So, what in your experience has been the most overpriced bike related product, considering the cost of materials, the complexity of production and utility, etc.?
> 
> PS: I am not really complaining but I am just curious. I know I am a sucker for overprised bike stuff anyways...


IT'S MAKING ME MENTAL!!! Am I missing something here? Why do we even have spacers? What is the problem of having 1 piece of metal or carbon tubing instead of all these spacers? I think I got 4 on my ride, 3 the same size and one really thin one. Why could you not buy a kit in a bulk piece and cut one size to fit? Sort of new at this whole spacer thing, just got a threadless headset this past year, took me 6 mos to decide when to have the LBS cut the steerer.


----------



## sevenrd (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zero Gravity brakes*

Zero Gravity brakes. 

CNC'd aluminum. A few titanium bolts. $400. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

some stuff is so beautifully crafted and machined that i can understand the lust factor. its a nice feeling to use gear that looks and feels great. i think this feeling is what you are paying fpr in many cases. fancy marketing people call this "value."

however im having a really hard time finding $569 of 'Value' in this assos cycling jacket:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=1798&CATEGORY.ID=11&MODE=


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

sevenrd said:


> Zero Gravity brakes.
> 
> CNC'd aluminum. A few titanium bolts. $400.
> 
> Ridiculous.


If you ever ride a set of them, you will think differently. Going from Dura Ace to these brakes was like going from V-brakes to disk brakes on my mountain bike. It is that noticable. 

The biggest offender in my opinion on overpriced junk is Lightweight wheels. Especially when you get into their Obermeyer wheels. You are talking $4000 for a set of wheels that won't make you or me that much faster. To top it off, when you show up with a set of $4000 wheels, you had better put some nice tread on them too, so you are looking at $300 for two tires as well. And don't forget not to have a bad day when you are riding them because you will me marked for life if you get dropped riding that kind of kit.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

*Time out*



pedlfoot said:


> I can't see the importance to non professionals to have carbon.Especially bottle cages.


Just test ride a nice carbon bike. I don't see just race drivers buying Ferrari, Lambor,
Masseratti, Porsche, etc. I agree with the bottle cage part, but I think that is just decor related to match the total bike.


----------



## ewwhite (Sep 4, 2004)

*Track components...*

My Mavic IO Carbon 5-Spoke track wheel.... ($3k). Mavic Comete rear disk... ($1800)Dura-Ace PD-7400 non-clipless pedals regularly fetch $75-$200 on eBay. Add slotted cleats for $65. Add double toe-straps for $100. Let's not get into the $20-$30 cogs, $60 chains and $60 chainrings....


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I suppose all the spacers are for adjustment purposes. For example, a typical spacer set has a 5mm,10mm, and 20mm, that gives you 7 different stem heights. I do agree the spacer business is a major hassle but threadless is so much better than threaded setup.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I thought the ZGs are most admired for the light weight. Is braking performance significantly better than DA or even Record? 

On the LightWeights, it seems a huge number of pros have gone out and paid for the LWs (or paid by the teams), so there must be something to them.


----------



## chipped teeth (Apr 18, 2005)

Lone Gunman said:


> IT'S MAKING ME MENTAL!!! Am I missing something here? Why do we even have spacers? What is the problem of having 1 piece of metal or carbon tubing instead of all these spacers? I think I got 4 on my ride, 3 the same size and one really thin one. Why could you not buy a kit in a bulk piece and cut one size to fit? Sort of new at this whole spacer thing, just got a threadless headset this past year, took me 6 mos to decide when to have the LBS cut the steerer.


Yes,
You are missing the fact that bike size can be fine tuned using headset spacers, and that by using one or two small sizes you can stack them to create other sizes. Otherwise bike shops would need to keep an inventory of like ten different size headset spacers. And that would be stupid, when thay can easily be stacked. It would also prevent the rider, such as yourself, from being able to use different stacks to fine tune your position.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

elviento said:


> I do agree the spacer business is a major hassle but threadless is so much better than threaded setup.


so much better? it's been discussed to boredom but.. in fact it's much better to manufacturers. 
what is wrong w/ the threaded set up besides the 200grs? i forgot..
i have both set ups. i change bar heights quite often.. the threaded set up is a breeze. the aheadset, not as easy. 
my threaded headset is a veloce. never gave me any trouble.. in the last 3 yrs. i don't touch it.
some say ahead set ups are stiffer... but i don't need any more stiffness in my traditional bike.


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

*lol*



solorider said:


> Is 100 grams worth $180. How about you poop before you ride?


LMAO..    

thats very true tho


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I do agree it's been discussed a lot. 

I also went from threaded to threadless so I do not consider myself biased (at least not in favor of threadless). I do not believe I bought into the marketing either. The Ibis threaded stem still remains the most expensive stem I have seen at $350. 

Today's lightweight stems are typically in the 100-140g range. Compared to a 300g+ for a threaded stem, it's less than half the weight with more stiffness. What else can you ask for? 

With 1cm of spacer above my stem and 2cm of spacers under it, and by flipping the stem, I have a range of close to 7cm of bar height adjustment, which is way more than I need. 

I go between a 110 stem and an 120 stem quite often. Changing a threaded stem used to mean taking the shifters and bar wrap off (if you use Cinelli which most likely breaks when unwrapped, it meant another $15) and took probably 5 times as much time. I never understood why it's hard to adjust a threadless headset. Just tighten the top cap a little until it feels nice and snug, but when you raise the front wheel the fork will tilt to one side, you are good to go. 

If your argument is based on "I don't need lightweight and I don't need stiffness", then I must admit I can't debate with you unless we can agree what "better" means. 

I suggest the best way to figure out is to ask an engineer who is unfamiliar with bike construction to compare the two. Threadless is intuitively so much more efficient.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

elviento said:


> I do agree it's been discussed a lot.
> 
> I also went from threaded to threadless so I do not consider myself biased (at least not in favor of threadless). I do not believe I bought into the marketing either. The Ibis threaded stem still remains the most expensive stem I have seen at $350.
> 
> ...


you can have threaded and open face.. salsa, 3t, cinelli deda.. they are all here. as far as weight, i can't argue; although my itm crmo weighs 250grs. it cost me $15.it's not open face.
i "know" the ahead set up is stiffer caise i've read about it. otoh, most of road handling comes from body english. unlike a mountain bike on a rough trail.. 
i also like my steel fork. it gives me a precise road feed back. the ahead is a match made in heaven for a carbon steerer.. that's when the weight really comes down.. 
so.. it's lighter and stiffer. may not be give me the feeling i like. is it better? depends..


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

elviento said:


> Threadless is intuitively so much more efficient.


Agreed. The one place where it is trumped by the quill stem is height adjustment--but we all know that already. I would suspect that there might be a significantly lower incidence of worn headsets with the industries' switch to threadless.

Overpriced stuff: Can't think of too many. Quality parts have never been cheap. Premium accessories are mostly optional. Your tapered spacer is a fancy upgrade, no?


----------



## shaq-d (Apr 19, 2004)

having worn, seen, and tried Assos clothing, let me just say what needs to be said.

Assos stuff looks cheap, feels cheap.

my descente/castelli/giordana stuff all feel/look better.

in other news, things that u use a lot and contribute a lot to ur joy deserve to be spent dough on, like pillows and clothes and shoes and bike tires. and women.

chris king components, however, are all hooey. i've yet to see a headset/bottom bracket/hub that didn't last for years. case in point: my campy headset just died. it was born in 1984. i'd say that's money well spent.

sd


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

ewwhite said:


> My Mavic IO Carbon 5-Spoke track wheel.... ($3k). Mavic Comete rear disk... ($1800)Dura-Ace PD-7400 non-clipless pedals regularly fetch $75-$200 on eBay. Add slotted cleats for $65. Add double toe-straps for $100. Let's not get into the $20-$30 cogs, $60 chains and $60 chainrings....


 $60 chain? Try $225!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm gonna go for the Wipperman Ti chain. I think it lists at $400 - it's $340 at Competitive Cyclist. 

Saves you 15g over their $75 stainless steel chain (235g vs. 250), so you're paying $265 extra to save half an ounce.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Time ATAC cleats. 
$20 for a small ***** of brass or whatever alloy. If I had a machine shop, it would be ridiculously easy to make. Hell, with enough time with a file and a drill, I could make em.


----------



## pwagle (Jul 4, 2005)

1. $7 Mavic computer bladed spoke magnet...wtf!!!
2. Carbon cages
3. Threaded CO2 cartridges... $6-7 for two 16gm's is just shy of criminal.
4. Assos shorts
5. For just shy of twice the retail price of high end 700c tires I can get very high end performance 18" Toyo tires for my Audi. 


Basically paying anything retail for large items like frames/stem/bars/wheelset is out of the question for me. F that 60-100% markup at retail shops. Its all ebay for me. This is industry makes me sick at times. It's far worse than golf.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Simple Put.....*

Black socks anyone?


----------



## artyfax (Oct 20, 2005)

*I agree*



cydswipe said:


> I know, I know, "what's your head worth?"
> But, seriously, aren't helmets basically styrofoam and plastic? So, my Giro Atmos was a bit overpriced. Remember TT fairings? I've got a Limar Crono I got off of eBay really cheap because the seller couldn't list correctly on his "no reserve" auction. These things are cheap, flimsy, plastic. I couldn't pass up a $20.00 bid for a $135.00 MSRP piece. Thats a bit overpriced too. Come to think of it, my .02 is overpriced so I'm slashing prices! Get my .02cents now, for the unbelievable, low, low price of .01 CENT! Hurry, operators are standing by.


My LBS owner told me the most expensive component of a top quality bicycle helmet is the box that it is sold in. The cardboard box costs more to manufacture than the helmet. Sheesh!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

jg150 said:


> AAAH, but that's where you're wrong, my friend. Fig Newtons are NOT cookies, they're cake and fruit!!!
> 
> 
> And I'm a big fan, by the way.


figs are the way to go!
but i've found a sweeter deal... the FMV brand fig cookies are 1.70 and you get 2x the ammount in a Fig Newton box...

mmmmmm cheep food...


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*Assos, again*

I'll chime in on the Assos branded stuff. Incredibly expensive, CAN'T be that good, blah, blah, blah.

Then, I splurged and got an 851 jacket with some Christmas money, and WOW, this stuff IS worth it, in my mind. So good, that I went and got a matching set of 851 tights a week later. Mind you, I would NEVER pay US prices for this stuff, but for about HALF of what I'd pay from a US-based retailer, I was able to get the jacket and tights somwhere overseas (<cough>Ireland<cough>).

The fit is perfect, comfort level is extremely high, and for the first time EVER I was able to bike in 35-degree fahrenheit and windy conditions and I was NOT cold at all. In fact, I was downright overheating at points. And, despite being a bit overheated, I stayed dry and warm throughout the entire ride.

I'm sold. They just need to do something about their outrageous pricing.

--Mike


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

GiantNigel said:


> CAMPAGNOLO Record Carbon Cage & Bottle
> The Record bottle holder is a carbon-fiber monocoque weighing just 18 g.
> 
> RECORD™ water-bottle carrier monocoque carbon, supplied with water-bottle.
> ...


Lessee . . . hmmmmm . . . 

"Carbon" -- $36.66 

"Campagnolo Record" -- $36.66

"Monocoque" -- $36.66

Mostly uses recycled Gatorade bottles in my alum. cage . . . priceless. 

I have a real hard time with $400 shoes and $100 jerseys. I've been told that the cost in the jersey is tied into copyright royalties. They should be paying ME to advertise for them.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Many examples, but at least you can often go cheaper*

Tires are a particular sore point with me, because I can buy a decent car tire with 28 pounds of materials in it that will go 40,000 miles for not much more than a 400-gram bike tire I'll wear out in a few months.
At least there's often a choice in cycling, though. Low- to middle-range stuff like 105 costs a lot less, and generally it works fine. Anybody who'd spend $200 for a seat post or $100 for a bottle cage ought to be locked up for his own protection.


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

Bryn said:


> Black socks anyone?


This is completely off the subject, but I remember back about 1965 being told by a race official that I need to wear white socks or no socks, but I couldn't race with black socks. I was wearing the socks to match the shorts, also had a black jersey with red/white stripes (back when amateurs couldn't wear ad logos/names). 

I had a Frejus, all Campy Record, Brooks saddle, before Campy made brakes so they were Mafac. Columbus double butted steel. The whole bike with sewups cost me $151 and some change. 1965. 

Shoes were $25 and leather. 

Jerseys were $15 and wool. 

Shorts had real chamois, wool and about $20. 

This used to be a sport for the European working classes, a means to escape being a farm hand or working in a factory.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

This thread begs the question......who deserves the blame? Product manufacturers for producing expensive and/or overpriced products, or <i><b>consumers</i></b> for <i>buying</i> said products? If the companies see a market for something ridiculously expensive and/or overpriced, why <i>shouldn't</i> they cater to it?

As for the previous comments on helmets, people seem to be forgetting that A) helmet companies likely have to pay a lawyer or two from time to time, and B) they have to do so in the frivolous litigation capital of the planet....the US.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

*Er ... if you're really rich, maybe it's not so dumb.*



GiantNigel said:


> Price $109.99
> 
> Should read "This Record bottle holder has an excellent design and is waiting for the richest and dumbest suckers out there to buy it."


I don't want one--I doubt I'd want one at a quarter of the price, much less a pair. I just haven't been losing any sleep at all over my water bottle cages, which seem just fine to me. But let's face it, if somebody thinks they look cool, then they do. If it's a couple hundred extra bucks (on a 4k? 6k? 9k? bike) and the buyer really is rich, and likes the way they look, then what difference does it make? For somebody out there, 200 bucks is pocket change.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

*Second or third or fourth the Oakley's*

My biggest gripe about them is that they're expensive, but for that price, they give you a total POS nylon bag as a case. WTF? I think they're the only sunglass manufacturer that makes you buy a decent case. Granted, they make a great product, but c'mon. There's upselling and then there's screwing your customers.

Overall, clothing is probably one of the biggest rips in the sport. Having some experience on the manufacturing side, there are huge margins on the sales of clothing.


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

newridr said:


> My biggest gripe about them is that they're expensive, but for that price, they give you a total POS nylon bag as a case. WTF? I think they're the only sunglass manufacturer that makes you buy a decent case. Granted, they make a great product, but c'mon. There's upselling and then there's screwing your customers.
> 
> Overall, clothing is probably one of the biggest rips in the sport. Having some experience on the manufacturing side, there are huge margins on the sales of clothing.



Walk into a Lens Crafter, Bynon's, Vista Optical, etc and ask them for a FREE decent glasses case with their logo. Lens Crafters has a HARD case with a velcro closure, black nylon and nearly bullet proof. FREE . . . 

They give them away for the PR, and to keep your glasses safe. Last time I was there I got four hard cases. I wear prescriptions and have prescription shades -- aviators, bifocals, polarized, scratch resistant plastic. $300 and worth every penny.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

imetis said:


> After spending more than 10k in mods on the car last year, all the carbon I could dream of putting on a bike looks cheap! Granted, I won't experience a 12 sec 1/4 mile or 170 mph on my bike, though I argue the adrenaline rush is comparable.


If you spent $10k last year and your car ONLY runs 12's you spent money in the wrong places.


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

I remember in a marketing class a discussion about consumers and price point. Market research has shown that the lowest price often does not sell as well as a "status price." 

Same product often sells better at a higher price because consumers associate price with quality and status. These are the same consumers I want to see give up wearing helmets. 

Never have actually priced a bottle of Evian ("Naive" spelled backwards) but I know that it's not the water they're selling. It's the name. 

75 cents gets me a GALLON of filtered spring water at the discount restaurant supply grocery outlet. (Tap water is fine here for drinking, but the chlorine in it kills the yeast in bread making.) 

The last "Power Bar" I ate (Freebie at the shop.) tasted a lot like a horse biscuit. Last time I looked, bananas were hard to beat and about 39 cents/lb.


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> If you spent $10k last year and your car ONLY runs 12's you spent money in the wrong places.


You got that right. Transmission rebuild, engine rebuild, new brakes all around, new struts all around, 2 clutches, tires, and it's in the shop right now getting a new output shaft. The only thing that dropped my time was the $15 manual boost controller. I'm so sick of cars. Want to buy a 95 Dodge Stealth TT with new everything?


----------



## MD80 (Mar 2, 2003)

I work in the aviation industry and nothing's overpriced compare to it, especially the jet engine parts. Its crazy how expensive they are. Although, I do wonder sometimes about spending $100 or more for a foam on my head.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

imetis said:


> You got that right. Transmission rebuild, engine rebuild, new brakes all around, new struts all around, 2 clutches, tires, and it's in the shop right now getting a new output shaft. The only thing that dropped my time was the $15 manual boost controller. I'm so sick of cars. Want to buy a 95 Dodge Stealth TT with new everything?


Haha,No thanks.  My days of breaking cars as a hobby are over.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

MD80 said:


> I work in the aviation industry and nothing's overpriced compare to it, especially the jet engine parts. Its crazy how expensive they are.


I don't know....before long, some of those tri bikes will be approaching the cost of a hot section...... ; )


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

MD80 said:


> I work in the aviation industry and nothing's overpriced compare to it, especially the jet engine parts. Its crazy how expensive they are. Although, I do wonder sometimes about spending $100 or more for a foam on my head.


I paid $600 for a new starter for a Beech Baron. Identical to a motorcraft starter from Pep Boys at $150. $450 for certification?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

firstrax said:


> I paid $600 for a new starter for a Beech Baron. Identical to a motorcraft starter from Pep Boys at $150. $450 for certification?


Such is the price we pay for the out-of-control litigation here in the US...


----------



## MD80 (Mar 2, 2003)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> I don't know....before long, some of those tri bikes will be approaching the cost of a hot section...... ; )


Price of a 9 inch diameter Compressor turbine disk of a PT6A..... $60,000

Price of a single Compressor turbine blades on that disk $600... times that by 58 = $34,800

Expression of a pilot followed by a hot start, wiping out all those blades on the disk...... Priceless!


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been one of those guys who did cycling the cheaper way: the inner-net. (Remember, I'm an Alabamian...)

Having bought two rides over the past year from my LBS's here in Bham, I can honestly say that I am personally no better off for having done so. They don't treat me any differently on maintenance, and there are no "deals" to be had in any of the shops around here. Not those guys fault: It's a tough, tight margin business. I do tax returns and financial statements for a living, and I see businesses make it and break it all the time. These guys operate on a shoe string a lot of the time. 

I decided to buy my two rides in the past year from LBS instead of ebay because of the "LBS or Online" guilt trips that have been doled here on these very message boards, and others (bicycling.com...). For the future, I will keeping clear of the bike shop, unless there is very specific product or service help that I MUST have. I will take my money online.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

MD80 said:


> Expression of a pilot followed by a hot start, wiping out all those blades on the disk...... Priceless!


Now <i>THAT</i>'s just evil...


----------



## Struggle (May 16, 2002)

IMETIS "Want to buy a 95 Dodge Stealth TT with new everything?"

Wait until you keep it long enough to snap the timing belt. My wifes friend had a 91 tt AWD I advised her to get rid of it and she did. Gosh it would take a corner and just about toss everyone out of the car doing it

I just bought HED3s today. $1342 with Mich pro race tires.

I can buy new take off polished OEM 17" wheels and BFG tires for my truck for $800 that are rated to pull a 12,500 lb load of what ever with out worry. 

Me riding HED3s at 200 lbs is a bit of a concern and priceless but why not?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Until reading this thread, I didn't think the prices were all that bad. Most the things cycling related have been durable and cost per time used has been excellent. I can see if you are on the treadmill of upgrades how it can get $$$. 

Cycling is fun and part of it is enjoying the hard earned money put to good use. I love when a new tire makes the bike come alive...same too for a light set of wheels or a comfortable saddle. If all this stuff were readily afforded by the masses, it wouldn't be as much fun. 

The most recent purchase was some brake pad inserts...$11 for a pair?! But it made the braking feel much nicer so it was worth it.


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

No, I know enough to replace them before they break. New belt when I rebuilt the engine 100 miles ago.


----------



## Aceman (Jan 20, 2006)

*A little mtb stuff*

XTR front deraileur. $100! I'm not sure what a Dura-Ace goes for,. But the Alivo shifts just as good. I've been working on bikes for 7 years and never felt a difference in front deraileurs when they're tuned in correctly. Sram X-O shift levers...$250! (X-9's, $80). The shifting is not that much better. Aceman


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Aceman said:


> XTR front deraileur. $100! I'm not sure what a Dura-Ace goes for,. But the Alivo shifts just as good. I've been working on bikes for 7 years and never felt a difference in front deraileurs when they're tuned in correctly. Aceman


Right, but compare the two after they've each been through a couple seasons of hard use....


----------



## cyclewvu (Oct 17, 2005)

*doubling the price?*

Most bike shops don't double the price, they sell within an MSRP range which they are often times contractually obligated to with new merchandise if they are an authorized dealer of something. It's a rough market though, when nashbar has items on sale for less than QBP does.


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

Racer C said:


> Gasoline, hands down. I need it to get to races.


At least in the US, gasoline is cheaper than Coca-Cola. Which one is overpriced?


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

People are not taking into account engineering cost on a lot of these items. It makes a big difference.

Lots of bike items are overpriced but not so much when you consider the engineering arms race in the bike industry and the low production #s.

E.x. think how much time it took the guys at ZeroG to design those superlight brakes so that they are lights, safe, and have great stopping ability. Engineering time is not cheap. Neither are the software packages they use, the certifications, etc, etc... (Ever price out ProE or another one of the engineering modeling packages?)

Also 2 specific items:

- Helmets - cost increases may be partly attributable to the helmets being safer and the cost of certifying a design with multiple government safety organizations

- Tires - Car tires can be made by a machine, bicycle & motorcycle tires are still made by hand. The human labor is what makes your bike tire cost so much. (Pirelli has just started selling motorcycle tires built by a brand new robot, maybe in a few years bicycle tires will be able to be built that way and the cost will come down.)


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

onrhodes said:


> Ive got a list here so bear with me.
> 
> 1) Anything Assos. I don't wear $200 dress pants, why would I wear $200 shorts?
> 2) Oakleys, pehaps if they didn't give so many away to the sponsored people, they could sell them for a reasonable price
> ...


Damn, that was my list. How about

9) Chain lube. How can oil cost $487 a quart?


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*Live and learn*

I have several bikes I've invested in over time. Eight bikes to date. The most expensive road bike, in total costs maybe just over $4000, has a carbon frame, custom wheels, Dura Ace 9 shifters and front deraillieur, Ultegra everything else, Easton carbon post, Cinelli RAM handlebar/stem carbon one-piece. Last year I bought a Specialized tri-bike ($1500) to train and race for this years season. I made it a personal goal NOT to invest in ANY modifications or upgrades whatsoever and see how the stock bike with 105 drivetrain and everything else holds up to actual racing. I have the feeling, since training on it for over 7 months so far, that in the end the tri-bike that costs less than half the carbon road bike I mentioned will prove that higher price doesn't necessarily mean better performance.

And, for a blunt comparisons sake, four months ago I bought an Italian scooter -- a brand new 150cc Vespa with a motor, electrical system, disc brake etc. -- for less than what I'd pay for a top of the line Italian bicycle.

Go figure.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

wongsifu_mk said:


> And, for a blunt comparisons sake, four months ago I bought an Italian scooter -- a brand new 150cc Vespa with a motor, electrical system, disc brake etc. -- for less than what I'd pay for a top of the line Italian bicycle.
> 
> Go figure.


Heck, my <i>Ducati</i>....brand-new, mind you....cost less than most top of the line carbon road bikes.


----------



## alishab (Feb 9, 2006)

hey do any of you guys know where i could get a giant bike online cheaper than the stores?


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Hardy Cyclamens said:


> They should be paying ME to advertise for them.


A-_freakin'_-MEN!


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

That's part of the reason I wear a $39.95 universal fit helmet. The other is that it was the most comfortable. I'm not paying an extra $100+ just to say I spent it!


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Heck, my <i>Ducati</i>....brand-new, mind you....cost less than most top of the line carbon road bikes.


LOL.. $10,000 for this:










Or $8,999 for this:










360lbs
>100hp
>40mpg
0-60 in about 3 seconds
0-100 in under 7 seconds
Top speed somewhere around 160mph
10 second quarter mile
2x 310mm front disk brakes
1x 220mm rear disk brake

Add another $500 or so and you have a 4 year warranty.

Nah, bicycles are not overpriced at all. All depends on who you want to be in your Walter Mitty fantasy.


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

benInMA said:


> Nah, bicycles are not overpriced at all. All depends on who you want to be in your Walter Mitty fantasy.


Ain't it the truth?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

benInMA said:


> Nah, bicycles are not overpriced at all. All depends on who you want to be in your Walter Mitty fantasy.


As long as the market demands and purchases them, they're <u>not</u> overpriced.


----------



## nilloc (Oct 23, 2004)

i love cervelo and think they have really reasonably priced bikes for their frame features/quality and parts specs, but this really bugs me. i want to replace the stops on the internal cable routing on my Eyre so the housing doesn't run through the tubes, just the cables. the cable stops that do this cost $10 each. a bike needs 6 of them (2 each for rear der., front der., and rear brake cables). that makes it a $60 job. for a few 1-inch pieces of plastic or aluminum (i don't know which).


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*Titanium bolt kits are ridiculous*



elviento said:


> The other day I bought myself a cone shaped Controltech carbon spacer for $35, and with a little effort I managed to fit it to the headset. The inside of the spacer looked fairly rough and not that well made, though. Just when I finished tweaking the stem, etc., the Boss came home and she bought a new cooking pan that day for like $12. And it appeared to be a quite well made product. It hit me that the friggin spacer for $35 has got to be way overpriced ... (not to mention the titanium spacers that I have seen at $50 a piece).
> 
> So, what in your experience has been the most overpriced bike related product, considering the cost of materials, the complexity of production and utility, etc.?
> 
> PS: I am not really complaining but I am just curious. I know I am a sucker for overprised bike stuff anyways...



I don' know what any of that means, but it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## briguy32161 (Feb 11, 2005)

djg said:


> I don't want one--I doubt I'd want one at a quarter of the price, much less a pair. I just haven't been losing any sleep at all over my water bottle cages, which seem just fine to me. But let's face it, if somebody thinks they look cool, then they do. If it's a couple hundred extra bucks (on a 4k? 6k? 9k? bike) and the buyer really is rich, and likes the way they look, then what difference does it make? For somebody out there, 200 bucks is pocket change.


I would have to go with carbon bottle cages as well, along with cycling jerseys and jackets. Why can I go out and buy a very nice, high quality winter jacket for about $50-$100, while a cycling jacket will set me back almost $150-$200? That is a racket, I swear  .

Cheers,

BJ


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

benInMA said:


> People are not taking into account engineering cost on a lot of these items. It makes a big difference.
> 
> Lots of bike items are overpriced but not so much when you consider the engineering arms race in the bike industry and the low production #s.
> 
> ...




Speaking as someone has used ProE, Solid Works, Alias Studio I can testify that they cost a freaking fortune ...not all that different from my bike.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

"Selle Italia has a super-exclusive saddle called Preziosa, destined for only 200 special posteriors in 2006. With a beautiful 18K gold lamination on the cover and a svelte weight of 185 grams, each Preziosa has a silver badge underneath where the name of the owner will be engraved."

Best Part? $1500


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*By far the most overpriced cycling related thing!*

a 'fitting' at a bike shop for any amount over ZERO

first, most are wrong [but not warrantied to be correct]
second, they are worthless
third, it should be free
forth, the person who pays for one by definition is an inexperienced cyclist who is being taken advantage of
fifth, when it turns out to be wrong you can not get a refund
sixth, they are used to intimadte new cyclists and hook thenm to a further bad purchase in a given store

no product that you slightly overpay for [like a carbon cage] is nearly as damaging to cycling and the customer

and it makes the shop that does it worse than any used car dealer


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

collectorvelo said:


> a 'fitting' at a bike shop for any amount over ZERO
> 
> first, most are wrong [but not warrantied to be correct]
> second, they are worthless
> ...


A friend of mine works in a shop that charges £75 for a fit. If you go on to buy a bike in the next few months they refund the fit fee. So it is free.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Every hobby has its stupid expensive aspects. A buddy of mine is into high-end audio gear. You should see the prices on that shite, and the amounts of outright snake-oil in that hobby! It makes cycling look bargain-basement in comparison. Sure, some stuff is crazy priced, but some of it is worth it. Like carbon bars, IMO. Especially if you ride an aluminum bike. They take a crapload of vibration away. 

And to everybody *****ing about tires - have any of you ever heard of a little thing called _ economy of scale_? They make hundreds of thousands of car tires, and comparably few bike tires, and even fewer really good bike tires. Contis, for one, are made by hand! And absolutely worth it, IMO. They totally transformed my bike, and I'd been riding high-end Michelins!


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

cycling has gotten significantlly more expensive in the last 20 years (even taking inflation into acount).

As far as audio stuff I used to be into that and have a few items on ebay right now (single crystal cables, etc). My really $$ toy that is gonna go up as soon as I get the power supply is my schoeps cmxy4v microphone. Yep $4500 dollar microphone(it was actually used to mic the drumset on one of the DMB cd's).


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*The new Ksyrium ES wheelset.*

For the first 300 miles they exhibited all the traits of being a great set of wheels, now they sit at my lbs awaiting a spoke from Mavic(comes prepackaged in a bag of ten) as I threw one this morning. Probably last me forever after the fix,but this sure leaves a badtaste in my mouth since they are relatively new.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

SPINDAWG said:


> For the first 300 miles they exhibited all the traits of being a great set of wheels, now they sit at my lbs awaiting a spoke from Mavic(comes prepackaged in a bag of ten) as I threw one this morning. Probably last me forever after the fix,but this sure leaves a badtaste in my mouth since they are relatively new.


That's great to hear. I just put a set of those on my bike yesterday!  But I've had fantastic experience with my Elites.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

sevenrd said:


> Zero Gravity brakes.
> 
> CNC'd aluminum. A few titanium bolts. $400.
> 
> Ridiculous.


And a lack of performance. They really arent that great(with shimano at least).


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Buck Satan said:


> And to everybody *****ing about tires - have any of you ever heard of a little thing called _ economy of scale_? They make hundreds of thousands of car tires, and comparably few bike tires, and even fewer really good bike tires. Contis, for one, are made by hand! And absolutely worth it, IMO. They totally transformed my bike, and I'd been riding high-end Michelins!


Not only that, but they aren't comparing like with like. *****ing about the price and longevity of pro2races or conti gp4000s that you use for everday tires and comparing them to $50 automotive street tires is fairly retarded. As the name suggests, these are event-only RACE tires. The equivalent for cars are ALSO slicks, NOTHING on the street is similar to these cycling slicks. The automotive equivalent of the pro2race would be something more along the lines of the Hoosier A/R 3S03 track slick.... about $300USD a piece. And yes, they'ld also rub themselves out on the road in only a couple of thousand kms. Figure out the price per mile on those to compare apples with apples.

As for training on a budget, some might like to look at other "brand-name" road tires. I'm on michelin speediums myself. $11USDea, 1300+kms on my set with little discernable wear. Also noteworthy to mention i've suffered one puncture over those said miles on pretty terrible roads... That distance on these roads would demolish proraces and the like..


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*usa cycling membership*



artyfax said:


> My LBS owner told me the most expensive component of a top quality bicycle helmet is the box that it is sold in. The cardboard box costs more to manufacture than the helmet. Sheesh!


 YOu mean I have to pay like $60 a year so I can pay 20-25dollars a week racing????
Total crap, and ABA for bmx and Norba for mtbiking is the same racket!!! At least us cycling offers a discounted membership for people who only renew late in the year for the cyclocross season, my main racing season.
carbon bottle cages are pretty rediculus also.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

jukebox said:


> And a lack of performance. They really arent that great(with shimano at least).


Ya, Zero Gravity. As a friend of mine says, "half the weight of Dura Ace and half the stopping power"


----------



## bg. (Dec 29, 2005)

zac said:


> Campagnolo wine bottle opener.


I've got the silver version, they don't sell that colour anymore.

I think the price almost doubled for the bronze coloured one a few years ago. I think it's ugly compared to mine.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

jukebox said:


> And a lack of performance. They really arent that great(with shimano at least).


You are the first person I've ever heard say that. Everyobne else and every review I've read says the stopping power is significanty better than DA.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Fogdweller said:


> Ya, Zero Gravity. As a friend of mine says, "half the weight of Dura Ace and half the stopping power"


well .... if you're using the 04 or earlier version that's correct, but the 05 versions have at least the same stopping power as Record 10. and yes, they are twice the price of Record 10, so yes, they are among the most overpriced pieces of cycling gear ever (barring stuff like that $1500 Selle Italia Preziosa saddle or Boonen's and Bettini's helmets that have diamonds in them), and yes, I have a pair.


----------



## Frejus94855 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hardy Cyclamens said:


> This is completely off the subject, but I remember back about 1965 being told by a race official that I need to wear white socks or no socks, but I couldn't race with black socks. I was wearing the socks to match the shorts, also had a black jersey with red/white stripes (back when amateurs couldn't wear ad logos/names).
> 
> I had a Frejus, all Campy Record, Brooks saddle, before Campy made brakes so they were Mafac. Columbus double butted steel. The whole bike with sewups cost me $151 and some change. 1965.
> 
> ...


Hello - Any other details on the Frejus bike you had, I think I have one from the same period - F4 56 Stamped on BB w/ SN 94855 stamped on left side under seat. *see my thread for the info I have gathered.
Thanks!


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*This is why*

Most of those things are so over priced because of the volume produced. Cycling is a actually a very small sport, and so to make a profit they have to over charge for these products. If bikes were as popular as cars then you would see a lot cheaper tires and instead of Autozone you'd go to Bikezone for your cheap bike stuff.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

All good points. I don't mind spending money on anything I really want that is bike related.
Why? 

1.Most of us ride EVERYDAY. It's not like having a big flat screen TV, boat, fast car, etc. that you may only use every once in a while. I have friends who have all kinds 
of expensive stuff they never use not to metion when they do, it's usually NOT for fitness/health.

2. My other excuse is that anything spent for my bike is used for fitness. Anything more priceless that your heatlh?? You could spent more in doctor's bills in your life time.

3. I have worked hard and plan on spending my extra money on the things I enjoy. I'm going to die someday, if you like it, WHO CARES??!!

4. This is not to say blowing money carelessly on overprices things is warranted, but if you want it . . . . . . . . . . . . just go get it.


----------



## DarkCarc (Sep 9, 2005)

*helmets*



artyfax said:


> My LBS owner told me the most expensive component of a top quality bicycle helmet is the box that it is sold in. The cardboard box costs more to manufacture than the helmet. Sheesh!


Several years ago I sold the printed plastic sheets used to form the outside graphic layer to a helmet manufacturer. The sheets were printed 2-up and we the multiple color sheets for under $ 5.00 - that's $ 2.50 per helmet. 

The mfgr cost, mfgr processes and materials for low-end helmets is exactly the same as high end helmets. Walmart/Target and the helmet mfgrs are profiting off that sub $ 20.00 helmet. The bike shops and/or mfgrs are making an absolute killing selling the plus $ 100 helmets.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*exactly my point*



ultimobici said:


> A friend of mine works in a shop that charges £75 for a fit. If you go on to buy a bike in the next few months they refund the fit fee. So it is free.



You think its free - when really it is a sales tool that costs you by sucking you into buying at a given shop and probably over paying

plus - if the fitting is wrong - what is the warranty on it?

riders are better off fitting themselves


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

artyfax said:


> My LBS owner told me the most expensive component of a top quality bicycle helmet is the box that it is sold in. The cardboard box costs more to manufacture than the helmet. Sheesh!


Dang! And that's I put in the recycle bin.

My nomination: Cyclometers.

Whadaya mean $400? And it doesn't get email?


----------



## roadster99 (Jan 24, 2006)

*The Price You Pay For Your Obsession.....*

:cryin: I agree---it's all overpriced, but are you looking for bargains in unusual places? 

E-Bay...a lot of new items that with a little patience can be had for a lot less $.....

Regular shopping outlets...same kind of materials for jerseys, socks, ect............

Friends &/or local bicycle club.....items bought but then not wanted that you like...


So you don't show up on your local weekend ride with the latest Assos kit...who cares?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

$12 for 4 supposed Titanium waterbottle cage bolts on ebay is way overpriced. The seller even claim them to retail for $32 normally. Maybe he meant $32 for a box of 500pcs. LOL


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

My wife's $4K Custom TI Serotta that has seen less than 200 miles in the last 4 years. 

At least I get to go out and ride!


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Shorts and Lightweight saddles... .period.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

collectorvelo said:


> You think its free - when really it is a sales tool that costs you by sucking you into buying at a given shop and probably over paying
> 
> plus - if the fitting is wrong - what is the warranty on it?
> 
> riders are better off fitting themselves



Sir, many people will benefit from an expert. Since you are an expert, have you considered how valuable a person you are? Not everyone sees things as simply as you do. Does that make others less-valued as you seem to imply? For example, my opinion is that most recreational riders are clueless when it comes to proper fit. I can see that when I see knees flopping in the air, folks stretched too far forward and other fit problems. Since I see with my own eyes the real world, there is value, in my opinion, for shops that really do proper fitting, offering the service for a price. As with all aspects of life, caveat emptor. There are good fitters and there are shills. A good fitter took into account my back problems and my foot varus. I'm dialed in on my bike as a result of being properly fit. I personally must not be as accomplished as you because I could not figure out how to set my bike up so my knees or back didn't hurt. You must be a highly-gifted person. Show some charity to us who don't have your gifts.


----------



## HLS2k6 (Jun 29, 2006)

collectorvelo said:


> a 'fitting' at a bike shop for any amount over ZERO
> 
> first, most are wrong [but not warrantied to be correct]
> second, they are worthless
> ...


I've been reading this thread, and nodding over and over at smart, interesting examples of over-priced trinkets. Then I got to this post, which might be the most ridiculous thing I have ever read. Every single thing you said is wrong. At least it's buried deep in a thread, so hopefully no beginner will read this post and believe you. Let me give you the proper list, and do so without repeating the same point six times:

1) A proper fitting can make an enormous difference to almost any cyclist, but is especially important for new cyclists (particularly women and others who might not proportionally fit off the rack sizes as well).

2) A proper fitting takes a great deal of training and expertise.

3) A proper fitting can take said trained expert hours.

4) The business owner who pays that expert to be trained and to spend hours with you is not simply doing so out of the kindness of his heart.

I work at a pro-shop, and do professional fits for any one from a 55 year old woman off the street getting on a bike for the first time in 3 decades to a Cat. 2 looking for a bit more power or to avoid injury. A good fitting is INVALUABLE to any cyclist who is not properly positioned, no matter how (in)experienced. Fits don't intimidate new people; they help them be comfortable by starting a new sport on the right foot. Services like this are the very reason to support a good LBS. Finally, ANY quality fit absolutely comes with a "warranty" in the form of an invitation to return for fine-tuning or further consultation if any thing is bothering the rider.


----------



## b rubble (Jun 26, 2006)

*Team Jerseys*

Here's my argument. Why is a Team Discovery Jersey more expensive than a plain jersey?
Why is a Nike "swoop" T shirt more expensive than a regular T shirt?

When a company wants to rent a billboard to advertise, they must pay a fee. Yet we, as the public, are willing to pay a premium to advertise someone's product for them. What's wrong with this picture? They should be paying us!

I can totally understand it if someone really believes in the company, but unless I get it free as a promotional item at an event, I don't bother to pay for it.


Your opinion may vary.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

solorider said:


> I Easton EC90 Zero Carbon Seatpost ($219.95) this weighs 160 grams you can get one that weighs 260 grams for $39. Is 100 grams worth $180. How about you poop before you ride?.


I have to disagree with you here. I've done several expirements, and I usually drop a good 2-3 lbs (900-1350g) per poop. Does that mean I daily flush at least $1,620 down the toilet??? Crap, I'm not going to work anymore!!


----------



## atropos (Jul 7, 2006)

about the car vs bicycle tire arguement here....

Noone has it worse than sport motorcycle riders, where a rear tire can run you $150 easily, $30 or so for mount and balance, and you'll MAYBE get 1800 miles out of it, a good deal less if you ride aggressively.

Now THATS a rip.

And while a CBR600 is less than a top of the line Trek, Ducati's "flagship" limited edition motorcycle will cost you around $70k, if you can even get one....

Exotic anything is going to cost a lot... these comparisions can be made all over the place. Look up how much a set of Wilson hi-fi speakers are....you'll think your dream bike is a bargain!


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

My vote for overpriced, considering benefit, ceramic bearings!!


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

Hardy Cyclamens said:


> Lessee . . . hmmmmm . . .
> 
> "Carbon" -- $36.66
> 
> ...


That's why I DON'T endorse names on jerseys, except the manufacturer of the bike/component that I operate. All My others are blanks, and color patterns: too few on the market. Gatorade bottle when aliminum cage used: I've always done the same. Washing&rewashing the bottle, up to a limit (evironmentalist).


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm really puzzled. If you factor in inflation (and even if you take it out...) the cost of cycling has really come down. You can get an entry level road bike for $800 that shifts, brakes, and rights pretty darn well -- 20 years ago things just didn't work as well. Durability might have been a little better, but it's arguable.

People complain about spending $150 on cycling shoes but then they're willing to spend $60 on normal shoes that have to be frequently replaced. If you ride 10 hrs/ a week, $150 is inexpensive, especially if your shoes last for 2 or 3 years. We're talking about specialty equipment that is critical for efficient and injury free riding. 

I don't know where this rant is going, but I think American consumers are just too used to living in a cheap subsidized mass produced society that doesn't understand the time, energy, and material it takes to make certain products. So when you get to a smaller scale industry like cycling, it seems over priced to our sensibilities. Yes, there are some overpriced items -- as has been shown repeatedly in this thread -- but lots of stuff seems reasonable for race quality equipment that is available to the consumer.

If you really think a helmet or derailleur is overpriced save yourself some money and go buy a block of styrofoam and some nylon straps and go at it with a knife. And you can cold forge yourself a $100 derailleur to while you are at it.


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

tobu said:


> I'm really puzzled. If you factor in inflation (and even if you take it out...) the cost of cycling has really come down. You can get an entry level road bike for $800 that shifts, brakes, and rights pretty darn well -- 20 years ago things just didn't work as well. Durability might have been a little better, but it's arguable.
> 
> People complain about spending $150 on cycling shoes but then they're willing to spend $60 on normal shoes that have to be frequently replaced. If you ride 10 hrs/ a week, $150 is inexpensive, especially if your shoes last for 2 or 3 years. We're talking about specialty equipment that is critical for efficient and injury free riding.
> 
> ...


I've spent the last hour on searching Eddy Merckx frames. Never did have the interest before, as I only have classic steel names names owned. other than that name. There may be an "overpriced" situation. About helmets: I allow the max amount of cracks [up to a point] in mine, before I dispose it. Depending on the widths. PBS TM never get a real sale price fluctuation. Giro atmos. Once My cycling gets back into it's normal work schedule: it's 8-10 hrs a day @ 5 days a week. Last shoe pair paid $259.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 22, 2005)

Having bones set, and flesh stitched/stapled back together.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

people (including me) pay for overrpriced components and luxury items for two reasons:

1. we think it defines us (social status, aesthetically)
2. because we can (even when finances suggest otherwise)


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

lactic acidosis said:


> people (including me) pay for overrpriced components and luxury items for two reasons:
> 
> 1. we think it defines us (social status, aesthetically)
> 2. because we can (even when finances suggest otherwise)



or..
3. We think it's a good value at the time of purchase.
4. We are not thinking at all at the time of purchase.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

olr1 said:


> Check out the cost/complexity of Sidi bike shoes, then check out the cost/complexity of Sidi motorcycle boots. I feel we may be subsidising our faster bretheren............


But we thank you for it 

I'd have to place the THM cranks at the top of my current list. I have two hand-laid glass/kevlar kayaks that took a lot of man hours to produce, use a lot more material, and didn't cost much more.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Hammerli said:


> But we thank you for it
> 
> I'd have to place the THM cranks at the top of my current list. I have two hand-laid glass/kevlar kayaks that took a lot of man hours to produce, use a lot more material, and didn't cost much more.


I'll bet there's more design time and engineering in the Claviculas than your kayak. Plus the lay up on the kayak is a lot simpler. Plus given the deman for Claviculas and the limited supply, they're obviously going to cost a lot. Simple economics.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

80 euros for nokon gear cables has to be the winner. 

dont get me wrong they perform great but the surface corroded in less than 6 months and now they look cr*p.


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

onrhodes said:


> Ive got a list here so bear with me.
> 
> 1) Anything Assos. I don't wear $200 dress pants, why would I wear $200 shorts?
> 2) Oakleys, pehaps if they didn't give so many away to the sponsored people, they could sell them for a reasonable price
> ...


apples and oranges!


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Helmets. It seems like with more vents and lighter weight, manufacturers have to put LESS material into their product that still has the same foam padding. But suddenly the old $50 helmets now cost $150 just because OLN subscribers have seen their favorite rider wearing it. I've even heard people in these forums complaining that they bought a helmet only to be disappointed to see a new model come out, rendering their purchase obsolete. These are the type of people who probably shouldn't worry about wearing a helmet in the first place.


It`s probably harder to pass the tests for the helmets when they`re lighter and have more and bigger vents?


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

benInMA said:


> LOL.. $10,000 for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apples and oranges!









What does this cost?

And this?


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

alienator said:


> I'll bet there's more design time and engineering in the Claviculas than your kayak. Plus the lay up on the kayak is a lot simpler. Plus given the deman for Claviculas and the limited supply, they're obviously going to cost a lot. Simple economics.


I'll bet there is not since they are competition boats, but I guarantee there is a lot more material costs involved in the boats. It isn't the demand that has driven the price of the Claviculas up, that counters business economics. Demand would drive the price down as R&D, manufacturing, etc. could be amortized over a greater number of shipped products. If AMD only made a dozen a month of their fastest processors, they would cost many times what they sell for. There isn't more design time or engineering in DA cranks, but they sure sell a whole lot more, and can readily be had new for $300. While the Claviculas are pretty, they are not 4 times the crank a DA is from an engineering standpoint.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Hammerli said:


> I'll bet there is not since they are competition boats, but I guarantee there is a lot more material costs involved in the boats. It isn't the demand that has driven the price of the Claviculas up, that counters business economics. Demand would drive the price down as R&D, manufacturing, etc. could be amortized over a greater number of shipped products. If AMD only made a dozen a month of their fastest processors, they would cost many times what they sell for. There isn't more design time or engineering in DA cranks, but they sure sell a whole lot more, and can readily be had new for $300. While the Claviculas are pretty, they are not 4 times the crank a DA is from an engineering standpoint.


Demand coupled with scarcity does drive the price up. I think the 24+ week wait to get a set of Claviculas qualifies as "scarcity." Eh, competition kayaks: a simple shell that needs to be sort of hydrodynamically clean and that doesn't experience heavy, concentrated loads, like a crankset.

Engineering isn't the prime factor in cost, any way. Again it's the scarcity coupled w/ demand. DA cranks aren't as expensive because, first their constituent material is not scarce. Second, they're mass produced and not done by hand. The structural differences between DA cranks and Claviculas are great enough. And while performance may not be that different--fwiw, the performance of a Tiagra crankset isn't that different from a DA crankset--it is also true that cost does not rise linearly with performance, structural, or other engineering considerations. As gains become more incremental, costs keep rising at a more than incremental rate.

Evidence of Claviculas being overpriced would be them not selling. Their demand is evidence that they're not overpriced to the people that want them.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

alienator said:


> Demand coupled with scarcity does drive the price up. I think the 24+ week wait to get a set of Claviculas qualifies as "scarcity." Eh, competition kayaks: a simple shell that needs to be sort of hydrodynamically clean and that doesn't experience heavy, concentrated loads, like a crankset.


That would be like saying all a crank has to do is spin around and pull a chain. Ever taken a kayak off a 15 ft. drop or through class 5 rapids? What do you call impacts with surface tension and rocks if not concentrated loads of a greater magnitude than a crankset ever sees.



alienator said:


> Engineering isn't the prime factor in cost, any way. Again it's the scarcity coupled w/ demand. DA cranks aren't as expensive because, first their constituent material is not scarce. Second, they're mass produced and not done by hand..


FSA and many others sell carbon cranks for a lot less so I don't believe material costs justify the disparity that exists with Claviculas. Above you state engineering isn't the prime factor in cost, and then you try to use "structural, or other engineering considerations" as a justification for the higher cost. It can't be both ways.



alienator said:


> The structural differences between DA cranks and Claviculas are great enough. And while performance may not be that different--fwiw, the performance of a Tiagra crankset isn't that different from a DA crankset--it is also true that cost does not rise linearly with performance, structural, or other engineering considerations. As gains become more incremental, costs keep rising at a more than incremental rate.


Similarly, the performance of a Tiagra crankset isn't that different from a THM crankset. I believe the word you are looking for with respect to performance gains vs. cost is an exponential increase.



alienator said:


> Evidence of Claviculas being overpriced would be them not selling. Their demand is evidence that they're not overpriced to the people that want them.


As you well know, our society today has an overabundance of what the majority of even a niche market consider overpriced. The fact they sell isn't always indicative of some superiority, as much as it is people feeling the need to have "the best", "the newest" or something very few others have. I have over 45K in digital camera gear, lenses, lighting, etc. To most people I know the stuff I have is "overpriced." Just because you can justify owning Claviculas for whatever reason doesn't mean I can't qualify them as overpriced. Every single thing in this thread people have purchased, so by your justification, the mere sales of an item excludes it from consideration here. I don't consider the inability of the manufacturer to meet what amounts to a relatively small demand a justification for a higher price. IMO The first people who bought Claviculas didn't do so based on performance, as they were unproven, but rather based predominantly on two factors, they qualify as a WW wet dream, and they look cool.


----------



## jlfbogey (Aug 18, 2004)

CO2 inflator cartridges-----up to $3-4 a piece for the 12g unthreaded variety at your LBS(about $36-48 per dozen) , 24 for about $8 at K-mart or Walmart on sale (about $4 per dozen). Same exact cartridges.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Hammerli said:


> That would be like saying all a crank has to do is spin around and pull a chain. Ever taken a kayak off a 15 ft. drop or through class 5 rapids? What do you call impacts with surface tension and rocks if not concentrated loads of a greater magnitude than a crankset ever sees.


Easy, Francis. We're just having a friendly discourse here. The point here was that cranks aren't the overly simplistic bits of kit that you paint them to be. FWIW, that surface tension you mention......for an area of 20 sq. feet and for water at 65-70 degrees F or so, you end up with a stored energy of a whopping .04 calories. And concentrated load magnitudes are really useless. You need to couch your arguments in terms that are relevant to each other, like something in terms of area: pressure, stress, and etc.




Hammerli said:


> FSA and many others sell carbon cranks for a lot less so I don't believe material costs justify the disparity that exists with Claviculas. Above you state engineering isn't the prime factor in cost, and then you try to use "structural, or other engineering considerations" as a justification for the higher cost. It can't be both ways.


And the build quality and attention to detail, as well as design in general, are vastly different. FWIW, I never said that material costs were the only factor in Clavicula pricing. THM did raise their prices approximately 10% to cover the rising costs of materials. As to engineering being the prime factor,I did say that. However, I did _NOT_ say that structural and engineering considerations had no effect on pricing. I didn't counter anything that I claimed. You're reading such things as binary type statements




Hammerli said:


> Similarly, the performance of a Tiagra crankset isn't that different from a THM crankset. I believe the word you are looking for with respect to performance gains vs. cost is an exponential increase.


Have you done the math to find that it is in fact an exponential increase? You know, not every change is exponential. For proof, you might look at a table of derivatives. If you did, you'd find that not every derivative is f'(x)=Ae^[g(x)].



Hammerli said:


> As you well know, our society today has an overabundance of what the majority of even a niche market consider overpriced. The fact they sell isn't always indicative of some superiority, as much as it is people feeling the need to have "the best", "the newest" or something very few others have. I have over 45K in digital camera gear, lenses, lighting, etc. To most people I know the stuff I have is "overpriced." Just because you can justify owning Claviculas for whatever reason doesn't mean I can't qualify them as overpriced. Every single thing in this thread people have purchased, so by your justification, the mere sales of an item excludes it from consideration here. I don't consider the inability of the manufacturer to meet what amounts to a relatively small demand a justification for a higher price. IMO The first people who bought Claviculas didn't do so based on performance, as they were unproven, but rather based predominantly on two factors, they qualify as a WW wet dream, and they look cool.


Who determined that there is an overabundance of overpriced stuff? Did you? I haven't seen conclusive data that indicates exactly what is overpriced and what is not.


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

funknuggets said:


> Shorts and Lightweight saddles... .period.


I`d pay alot more!


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

pedlfoot said:


> I can't see the importance to non professionals to have carbon.Especially bottle cages.


Why not?


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

olr1 said:


> Check out the cost/complexity of Sidi bike shoes, then check out the cost/complexity of Sidi motorcycle boots. I feel we may be subsidising our faster bretheren............


What makes the motorcycle boots more complex?


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

sitzpickel said:


> Consumables like
> threaded CO2 cartridges, tubes, chamois creme etc.
> Oh, and then there are $600 bike lights.
> 
> ...


Why is $600 to much for a bike light?


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

Dropped said:


> Tires and tubes. $5 for a ten cent piece of rubber? Bike tires that cost more than car tires? It doesn't make sense.


apples and oranges


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

solorider said:


> Anything Assos- Assos stuff is guaranteed to last 1/2 the time of any other product on the market.
> Easton EC90 Zero Carbon Seatpost ($219.95) this weighs 160 grams you can get one that weighs 260 grams for $39. Is 100 grams worth $180. How about you poop before you ride?
> Veloflex Tires: $50+ .... great feel ... lousy durability.


My experience is that Assos is far better than other brands!

I`m willing to pay thousands of dollars extra to get a bike that weighs 6 kg instead of 9,75 kg!

I buy them because they are great not because they last!

Buy the products that are great, they deserve the extra money, stay away from the cheap crap!


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

sevenrd said:


> Zero Gravity brakes.
> 
> CNC'd aluminum. A few titanium bolts. $400.
> 
> Ridiculous.


I prefer a 6 kg bike, not a 12 kg bike with brakes that weigh twice as much as Zero Gravity!


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

pomole said:


> some stuff is so beautifully crafted and machined that i can understand the lust factor. its a nice feeling to use gear that looks and feels great. i think this feeling is what you are paying fpr in many cases. fancy marketing people call this "value."
> 
> however im having a really hard time finding $569 of 'Value' in this assos cycling jacket:
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=1798&CATEGORY.ID=11&MODE=


It`s great in freezing temperatures!


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

spookyload said:


> If you ever ride a set of them, you will think differently. Going from Dura Ace to these brakes was like going from V-brakes to disk brakes on my mountain bike. It is that noticable.
> 
> The biggest offender in my opinion on overpriced junk is Lightweight wheels. Especially when you get into their Obermeyer wheels. You are talking $4000 for a set of wheels that won't make you or me that much faster. To top it off, when you show up with a set of $4000 wheels, you had better put some nice tread on them too, so you are looking at $300 for two tires as well. And don't forget not to have a bad day when you are riding them because you will me marked for life if you get dropped riding that kind of kit.


They`re fantastic wheels!


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

shaq-d said:


> having worn, seen, and tried Assos clothing, let me just say what needs to be said.
> 
> Assos stuff looks cheap, feels cheap.
> 
> my descente/castelli/giordana stuff all feel/look better.


You got it mixed up?


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> Ya, Zero Gravity. As a friend of mine says, "half the weight of Dura Ace and half the stopping power"


Why is the stopping power of my Zero Gravity brakes just as good as my Dura-Ace brakes?


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

weiwentg said:


> well .... if you're using the 04 or earlier version that's correct, but the 05 versions have at least the same stopping power as Record 10. and yes, they are twice the price of Record 10, so yes, they are among the most overpriced pieces of cycling gear ever (barring stuff like that $1500 Selle Italia Preziosa saddle or Boonen's and Bettini's helmets that have diamonds in them), and yes, I have a pair.


When they weigh half and cost twice as much, they`re not overpriced!


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

b rubble said:


> Here's my argument. Why is a Team Discovery Jersey more expensive than a plain jersey?
> Why is a Nike "swoop" T shirt more expensive than a regular T shirt?
> 
> When a company wants to rent a billboard to advertise, they must pay a fee. Yet we, as the public, are willing to pay a premium to advertise someone's product for them. What's wrong with this picture? They should be paying us!
> ...


You support the team and the riders.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

atropos said:


> Noone has it worse than sport motorcycle riders, where a rear tire can run you $150 easily, $30 or so for mount and balance, and you'll MAYBE get 1800 miles out of it, a good deal less if you ride aggressively.


BUZZZZZZT !

Thank you for playing! See the scantily clad lady on the way out and she'll give you your consolation prize.

One set of R-compound (car) road-race slicks, 335x18 & 275x18 ~ $1,300. And they are good for one race weekend.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

alienator said:


> Easy, Francis. We're just having a friendly discourse here. The point here was that cranks aren't the overly simplistic bits of kit that you paint them to be. FWIW, that surface tension you mention......for an area of 20 sq. feet and for water at 65-70 degrees F or so, you end up with a stored energy of a whopping .04 calories. And concentrated load magnitudes are really useless. You need to couch your arguments in terms that are relevant to each other, like something in terms of area: pressure, stress, and etc..


I must have missed where you showed the math of the superiority of the Claviculas. I guess I was supposed to extrapolate data from "they're different enough." I welcome you to take a 15 ft. drop wrong and we'll see just how accurate your mathematical representation plays out in real life.



alienator said:


> And the build quality and attention to detail, as well as design in general, are vastly different. FWIW, I never said that material costs were the only factor in Clavicula pricing. THM did raise their prices approximately 10% to cover the rising costs of materials. As to engineering being the prime factor,I did say that. However, I did _NOT_ say that structural and engineering considerations had no effect on pricing. I didn't counter anything that I claimed. You're reading such things as binary type statements.


"Vastly different" is so definitive in engineering and mathematical terms. With so much ambiguity from vastly, greatly, and what value we place on factors other than performance (which you've stated "may not be that different"), I'm not sure how we can determine what a factor's weight in the cost equation should be. Regardless, those factors would be different for each one of us.



alienator said:


> Have you done the math to find that it is in fact an exponential increase? You know, not every change is exponential. For proof, you might look at a table of derivatives. If you did, you'd find that not every derivative is f'(x)=Ae^[g(x)]..


Have you done the math to determine it is not? Perhaps this is more applicable:








But since I don't work for THM, and you haven't stated you do, I'll assume neither of us have access to the variables needed for any equation thus rendering them useless.



alienator said:


> Who determined that there is an overabundance of overpriced stuff? Did you? I haven't seen conclusive data that indicates exactly what is overpriced and what is not.


Yes, I did in answer to your question. Your opinion may be different, but the OP asked posters what they(individually) thought was overpriced. Clearly for you they are not overpriced, and I respect that opinion, but by the same token I'm stating it's my opinion they are overpriced. That's the true whole point of this friendly discourse, as that was the original question. Had this thread asked how one *justifies* $xxxx for something then your arguements would all be relative, but since it asked for an opinion they have no bearing on my opinion.

You seem to have taken my response in a manner not consistent with the vein of the thread. I respect that for you the Clavicula was not overpriced, and I've not posted in your threads how "I wouldn't spend that" etc. As I stated earlier, I imagine I have many things others, perhaps even you, might consider overpriced. I bought a set of Mg rims for my Evo8 autocross car that ran me $7200 all said and done this season. So I am the last person who will fault others for buying whatever makes them happy. But that doesn't make my opinion in an opinion based thread wrong, unless you look at it as you are, as a binary question with a right and wrong answer. I think we've clogged this thread up enough so if you'd like to discuss this further I'm glad to, but please send me a PM. Enjoy your cranks.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*At least compare apples and apples*



erty.65 said:


> apples and oranges!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, you picked a super high end top of the line race bicycle, then you picked a standard CBR600. So if you compare the two relativeley you would want to compare a top of the line Race bicycle to a top of the line Race motorcycle. In other words, a Moto GP bike. 250,000+


----------



## erty.65 (Jun 23, 2005)

Mr_Snips2 said:


> Okay, you picked a super high end top of the line race bicycle, then you picked a standard CBR600. So if you compare the two relativeley you would want to compare a top of the line Race bicycle to a top of the line Race motorcycle. In other words, a Moto GP bike. 250,000+


I think one should compare the price of this:








to the price of this:








And the price of this:








to the price of this:








The original poster compared a top of the line bicycle with a bottom of the line motorcycle, that`s apples and oranges!


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*HEY...That Ducati has a HONDA sticker on it!*


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

OK I'm a total noob here but has anyone mentioned the obvious. The Bike.

I spent a month trying to find a decent bike under 1200 and ended up going used. My friends flipped out when they heard I spent $500 on a used bike. I don't see any reason why a "nice" bike should start at about 2000 dollars. Were they this expensive in equivilent dollars 30 years ago when my parents were riding?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rizorith said:


> OK I'm a total noob here but has anyone mentioned the obvious. The Bike.
> 
> I spent a month trying to find a decent bike under 1200 and ended up going used. My friends flipped out when they heard I spent $500 on a used bike. I don't see any reason why a "nice" bike should start at about 2000 dollars. Were they this expensive in equivilent dollars 30 years ago when my parents were riding?


dunno about 30 years ago, but I payed the same amount (in absolute dollars) for an ultegra 9 speed bike with a decent frame as I payed this year for a 4 pounds lighter ultegra 10 speed bike with a decent frame.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

erty.65 said:


> I think one should compare the price of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is a CBR600RR a bottom of the line motorcycle? but true, a fairer comparison would be to the CBR1000RR which isn't much more expensive than the 600.


----------



## kysmith (Jul 10, 2006)

there is nothing bottom of the line about the 600RR


----------



## Barabaika (Jan 15, 2007)

Everything that doesn't have the label "Made in China" is expensive.
Look at the Shimano boxes, everywhere is "Made in Japan"; look at the Campagnolo boxes, everywhere is "Made in Italy". 

How much would a pair of Levi's cost if it had the label "Made in USA"?


----------



## del690 (Sep 7, 2008)

Zipp 606 wheelset at my local Canadian bike shop. $3500.
They look great, and do a excellent job but c'mon!


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

sitzpickel said:


> Consumables like
> threaded CO2 cartridges, tubes, chamois creme etc.
> Oh, and then there are $600 bike lights.
> 
> ...


Interesting post I find those things some of the best values. Or at least some of the most useful. Although I may agree about the 600 dollar light I have a couple 600 dollar light but usually prefer to run a 200 dollar light most of the time (but that is an LED vs. arc issue). But I have my eye on a 900 dollar LED light now!


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont know if it was mentioned before but Zero Gravity $666 brakes, K-sword stems $375 wth, 105 or equivalent equipped name brand bikes, some helmets, shades etc...Selle, Fisik saddles.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

elviento said:


> The other day I bought myself a cone shaped Controltech carbon spacer for $35, and with a little effort I managed to fit it to the headset. The inside of the spacer looked fairly rough and not that well made, though. Just when I finished tweaking the stem, etc., the Boss came home and she bought a new cooking pan that day for like $12. And it appeared to be a quite well made product. It hit me that the friggin spacer for $35 has got to be way overpriced ... (not to mention the titanium spacers that I have seen at $50 a piece).
> 
> So, what in your experience has been the most overpriced bike related product, considering the cost of materials, the complexity of production and utility, etc.?
> 
> PS: I am not really complaining but I am just curious. I know I am a sucker for overprised bike stuff anyways...


How about Rock & Republic team Kit.

Rock & Republic Crucifixion Jersey - $225.00
Rock & Republic Crucifixion Bib Short $250.00
Rock & Republic Team Sock $14.99

Kit Total: $489.99


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Anything carbon???*



pedlfoot said:


> I can't see the importance to non professionals to have carbon.Especially bottle cages.


I respectifully disagree with that statment while on the other hand totally agree with it. If you can't see the importance of a non professional using all this fancy carbon (I am sure you wanted to go further than just a water bottle cage) I think it's because you are only looking at the utilitarian aspect of the sport. I don't ride to race, I ride because I want to and I like nice things. I don't like to handle crap (not that aluminum cages are crap but I hope you get my drift here). Carbon cages look real good next to a carbon bike. Do I "need" 5 bikes? I don't race, I just ride for my health and because I like to ride. I definately could get the same excersize riding an old Schwinn Varsity but you know what? I like the ride of my new Madone better and can afford it. I not only have a carbon water bottle cage, I have three (I am certian that I am faster because of this). I have a sunny day bike, a rain bike, a grocery store bike, and a bike that won't go outside if there's even one cloud in the sky. Am I a little over the top? About 10 % of the things I do in life are because I "need" to do it, it's 90% because I want to do it and I am perfectly happy buying this stuff knowing that the weight difference between a carbon cage and an aluminum cage is virtually nothing. It's not all about "just what is necessary", in fact very little really is necesary.
So, all that said please explain my new fascination with 30 year old steel bkies....Oh, and I had to buy a new aluminum cage for that one because carbon on it looked just plain weird.


----------



## Plan 9 (Sep 8, 2008)

Helmets are obscenely overpriced considering they're little more than Styrofoam coffee cups with chin straps.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

>$15 bar tape. 
Sun glasses
>$100 lycra. I like how when you buy bib shorts the price seems to double.

High end helmets are funny because they are made out of higher density Styrofoam.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

biknben said:


> Socks!!!!
> 
> $10 for flippin socks! I can get a 6-pack of white ones from a clothing store for the same price. Why can't the clothing store offer them in black?



Check out Tjmax or something like that, they have nice wickering socks for cheap! Yes they also have black!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought a Schwinn Black Phantom in 1955 that cost around $130. I wonder how much it'd go for today?


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*1954 black phantom*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1954-Schwinn-Bl...yZ156522QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

“See this watch? Its worthless, I bought it from a street vendor for $10. But if I bury it, in a thousand years when its dug up, it becomes priceless. Who knows, perhaps in a thousand years even you may be worth something!”


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

The inflated price of bike components are almost as priceless as the sneer i got when I bolted a carbon fiber Forte bottle cage to my steely. My LBS owner's kid toook one long look at it then sneered and spat out the name "forte!?" I guess not only does it have to be carbon but it has to have "Campagnolo" or the equivalent emblazoned on it! Well Excuuuse Mee! heh!

The most overprice bike component is anything that has the name Campagnollo on it. I'm such a sucker for that name!!


----------

